# Looking for funny jersey



## mrcrabbiepattie (Nov 28, 2005)

anyone got any suggestion where to find funny cycling jersey's?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

https://store.trekbikes.com/jump.jsp?itemType=CATEGORY&itemID=132&path=1,2,25,132&bShopOnline=1












mrcrabbiepattie said:


> anyone got any suggestion where to find funny cycling jersey's?


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

mrcrabbiepattie said:


> anyone got any suggestion where to find funny cycling jersey's?


I'd recommend you goggle to find the where these are available. Performance, Nashbar, your LBS might all have them.

Pearl Izumi got a line of funny jerseys
Quisp
SpongeBob
Wonder Bread 

Primal's line is practically all funny either on purpose or "funny" like Elaine dancing. 

Other's I've seen that were funny were mostly team or event jersey that you might have a hard time locating. "Team Old Men Who Get Fat In Winter", Team "Lardbut" (you out there Greg), Team GMAC-RFC _got my ass chaffed riding for charity_

Good luck


----------



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

There is a South Park one with Cartman on it - it says "Man you guys suck" on the back.


----------



## wsexson (Jan 19, 2002)

PI Sesame Street jerseys.


----------



## Ohm_S.Ohm (Aug 21, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Green-Man-Cycli...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Bike Bum (Dec 16, 2001)

I've seen a "Crash Test Dummy" Jersey from Kucharik Bicycle Clothing in Gardena, CA.....
I've thought to buy it and award it to Riders in our club that has the best crash.. sort's like the "Crash Test Dummy" of the week award or something....

Try their website: http://www.kucharik.com/


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Check out www.ecyclingstore.com. They've got tons of jerseys, some funny others beer-related, etc. And this Bozo one ...

http://www.ecyclingstore.com/fs_show_item_details.php?item_id=628&search=&pg=&site_section=&secpg=


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

There's another from Southpark, "Stop Your *****in". 

http://www.velogear.com/prodinfo.asp?number=A+SP2J


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

get the Queen one With all the naked chicks.


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

subscribing


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Stick close to Home..

The Lounge Jersey


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

*Primal*

I love Primal! Witty & whimsical.


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

http://www.foska.com/acatalog/Road.html


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Star Wars Jersey? Unintentionally funny...

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17...Wear-Star-Wars:-A-New-Hope-Cycling-Jersey.htm

My wife says she won't ride with me if I ever get & wear one...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

http://www.elevengear.us/poseur.html
and
http://www.elevengear.us/roa.html


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

*Personally...*

I like this one...


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Primal Wear...*



venus said:


> I love Primal! Witty & whimsical.


Primal Wear is stupid.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

or you could always go to Voler / VeloWear and design a one-off custom of your own.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

I have the red Vicious Cycles one with the dotted lines and cuts of meat labeled on it, with holstein spotted sleeves. People generally get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

knucklesandwich said:


> I have the red Vicious Cycles one with the dotted lines and cuts of meat labeled on it, with holstein spotted sleeves. People generally get a chuckle out of it.


Found a pic.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I thought the UN and World Court passed some laws or resolutions or judgements banning Primal Wear from further distribution of their crap on the planet.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Bad climber jersey*

Here's one if you're not a strong climber....

http://www.teamhillslug.com/


----------



## f1oored (Jan 16, 2005)

If you are slow, anything yellow is funny. I also like the push me pull me jersey. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=2904&ssPageName=STORE:PROMOBOX:CUST


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

My sister painted me this jersey.


----------



## legallion (Aug 13, 2009)

Check out www.milesinstyle.com. My favorite is the "My Other Ride Had A Headache" jersey.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

I want.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

JaeP said:


> My sister painted me this jersey.


Hey! I still have that jersey (somewhere)


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

I gotten a few laughs from this jersey, their beer is pretty darn good too.. 

http://www.spokejunkies.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6919


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.store-laf.org/sg-4000.html


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just buy a World Champion jersey. You'll get laughs.


----------



## chs4 (Nov 19, 2008)

Anything a couple sizes too small will be pretty humorous.


----------



## utlucky (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

mrcrabbiepattie said:


> anyone got any suggestion where to find funny cycling jersey's?


Be warned: sometimes a "funny" jersey can have unintended consequences for its owner.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=8321&highlight=evil+clown+jersey


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice job on the old thread revival.  In the spirit of things, I'll submit http://www.elevengear.us/index.html, makers of the Poseur and Republic of Anaerobia gear.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've had some laughs with this one, but it offends the feminist in our club  Go to DZnut site and watch the video clip with LA and DZ as they discuss a new chamois cream for women.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

<div>



<br><a href="http://www.livestrong.com/lance-armstrong/video/lance-and-levi-talk-to-dave-zabriskie/bef12e89-651a-48fb-875a-ebbfe0b03389/">Lance and Levi Talk to Dave Zabriskie</a> -- powered by http://www.livestrong.com</div>


----------



## chrismogridge (May 29, 2008)

I hope the Vino jersey is a photoshop job.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Creakyknees said:



> https://www.elevengear.us/poseur.html
> and
> https://www.elevengear.us/roa.html


+1


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

+1 on the Arrogant Bass-tard Ale jersey. I got one for a buddy of mine in yellow when he kicked my butt. It has become a trophy and changes hands a couple times a year.

I like the Hill Slugs jersey. It would be fun to wear and pass people while climbing.


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

+2 on Elevengear.

Here I am (on the right) with 3 other riding buddies on a recent self-supported century starting from Mt. Snow in VT home to CT.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/pelejomo/3713905497/" title="Team Poseur pre-ride by PeLeJoMo, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2639/3713905497_e715b87a63.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Team Poseur pre-ride" /></a>


----------



## Haulin (Mar 7, 2011)

You should check out teambreakwind.com. If you send them an email, they will help you purchase a Jersey through their site.

I thought it was Hilarious, and fitting for a cycling squad.


----------



## Byke Dood (Feb 3, 2011)

One of my favorites


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)




----------

